
Show HN: Outlinx – Connect the Physical and the Digital with Smart Stickers - yapdj
https://outlinx.app/
======
verdverm
those are some expensive QR codes, $9 for 6

~~~
yapdj
They are more expensive than free. However, you do get the mobile app for free
and that's where pretty much all the value is.

